# Updated pics of my B13.



## Zexel (May 15, 2002)

What's up, here are some pics I took earlier today. Haven't posted some in awhile, so I got some new ones. Compliments and suggestions are welcome! (Sorry if the quality isn't great, they aren't showing up too well on my computer here.)





























Check out my webpage in my sig. for all the other pics. If you want some black corners like that, email me and I will set you up. And yes, I know I am missing a grill! I got into an accident and the trim piece that is under the headlights and grill has not come in yet. So I'm going to wait to put all the other stuff in until I get that. Again, compliments and suggestions welcome!


----------



## Choopsticks (Sep 9, 2002)

Nice car man; i'm liking the whole dark color scheme. The wheels are really nice too. 3 Thumbs up.


----------



## samo (Apr 30, 2002)

I kinda like those corners - something a bit different.

Next time you take pictures, run "Auto Levels" in Photoshop. I believe it's CTRL-Shift-L . It'll make those pictures look 100% better.


----------



## Zexel (May 15, 2002)

choop - Hit me up on AIM (sr20turbo91). I'm in Norman, OK. We got 2 more OK members! You and mack.

samo - Thanks. I'll try that picture thing here in a few. Also, on the corners, they look REALLY dark in the pictures, again probably the quality. but in person they match the paint perfect. And they still light up fine.


----------



## bizzy b (Apr 13, 2003)

i love your car. i'm not too fond of FWD, but B13 SE-R's are bad ass, especially with the black paint and rims. i don't really like the black corners too much (maybe smoked instead?) but DO NOT change your car just because of what someone else thinks is cool or not. if its how you like it then that's how it should be.


----------



## whiteb14 (Jul 7, 2002)

how did u get ur corners like that? transparent paint?


----------



## Zexel (May 15, 2002)

bizzy - Thanks. I'm more one of those guys that does something different...as seen in my car. I did the corners because I haven't seen a SINGLE person do them like that. For the exception of SDF over at SR20deforum.

crazy - PM me and I'll give you more details tonight when I get home from work. But if you don't PM I'll forget!


----------



## Nelly17 (Feb 15, 2003)

what kind and how big are those wheels. they look really good


----------



## Guest (May 22, 2003)

yeah, those rims are fresh...


----------



## Guest (May 22, 2003)

yeah, those rims are fresh...


----------



## Zexel (May 15, 2002)

They're 17's. RS Limited Ikari in Gunmetal. RS Limited is made by ADR.


----------

